# 2nd racking slurry



## CrazyCajun (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi, i just racked my Chateau du roi for the 2nd time, can i use that slurry for a skeeterpee or would that be too weak?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes you could use that. Start it in a smaller container and keep adding 50/50 water and your new must to it till you feel you have a big enough starter to get your must going.


----------

